# No way to change language in Word



## Dr.Rom (Sep 9, 2008)

A couple of days ago my computer decided that I only need to write in Danish. I disagree with it, and want to change the language setting. The problem is, however, that when looking in 'Tools' there is no 'language' button to click. How can that button just disappear? And how can I change the language setting if not under 'Tools - Language - Change Language' as directed by "Help"?

Hope someone can help me with this one!:smile:

Rikke

Ps. I have tried re-booting and installing updates.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you checked the system wide language settings? Open your System Preferences and click on International. Make sure that your language of choice is the currently used one. As for Word itself, I do not know. Perhaps someone in one of the other forums would have more of an idea. Try asking in the Microsoft Office forum under Microsoft Support here.


----------

